# Rose Thrill Hill 3 ja oder nein



## Ivory_92 (9. September 2020)

Hallo wehrte Forengemeinde. Ich bin neu hier und bin beim druchstöbern auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Und zwar hab ich folgendes "Problem". Ich fahre derzeit ein HT und würde gerne auf ein Fully umsteigen.
Und da fiel meine Wahl bisher auf das Rose Thrill Hill 3. Allerdings kommen mir nun aber doch Zweifel auf, ob es das richtige für mich ist. Ich habe fest eingeplant den Stoneman Miriquidi in 2 Tagen im kommenden Jahr anzugehen und sollte dieser überraschend gut verlaufen, würde ich gerne den Stoneman Glaciara ranhängen wobei ich das stark in Frage stellen würde, ob das Trainingstechnisch realisierbar ist.

Also brauche ich ein Fully welches in Bergauf wie Bergab überzeugen kann, wobei der Fokus schon darauf liegt lange Bergpassagen gut hinauf zu klettern. Ich habe mir zum Rose einige Tests durchgelesen, Videos geschaut, sogar den Forumpost über das Bike habe ich mir komplett durchgelesen.
Ich denke das Bike hat ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und bringt mit ca 11,5 Kg alles mit, wo ich denke: Ja genau das brauch ich.
Aber man schaut ja doch gerne über den Tellerrand hinaus und zumindest geht es mir immer so: ich möchte das beste für mein Geld.
Jetzt möchte ich keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten denn unter dem besten versteht wahrscheinlich jeder etwas anderes.

Hier im Forum wird z. Bsp. immer wieder das Trek Fuel 8.0 XT genannt. Soll laut diversen Meinungen einen sehr guten Spagat hinlegen.
Allerdings wiegt das Teil bei gleichem Preis Laut Hersteller 13,8 Kg und die genannten Komponenten von der Firma Bontrager sagen mir gar nichts. Und genau da komme ich ins nachdenken.

Vielleicht noch kurz etwas zu meinen Maßen und meinem Fahrprofil.


Ich bin 28 Jahre alt
Ich bin 1,82 m groß
ich wiege 69 Kg
Ich habe eine Armlänge von 63 cm, eine Beinlänge von 84,5 cm und einer Körpergröße von 1,49 m (Dreieck Brustbein)
Ich fahre viel im Erzgebirge, Waldautobahn/Schotterpiste bis hin zu Trails S1-S2, viel Bergauf (Auersberg, Auersbergkönig, Stoneman geplant usw.)
Ich habe momentan eine sportliche Haltung, nicht Kerzen gerade aber eben auch nicht gestreckt und würde diese Position auch gern          beibehalten
Momentan schaue ich leider sehr auf das Gesamtgewicht und will eigentlich unter 12 Kg bleiben
Ich habe nicht mehr wie 3000-3200 € eingeplant

Meine Fragen wären daher:


Ist die Gruppierung Cross Country Fully  für mich die richtige oder ist das eher All Mountain?
Sitzt man auf dem Rose Thrill Hill bzw generell beim Cross Country Fully sehr gestreckt bzw ließe sich dies gegebenenfalls beheben?
Wie wichtig sind nun die Gewichte der jeweiligen Bikes? In meinem Kopf hat sich das so fest eingebrannt, Je leichter = desto besser
welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Dumens100 (10. September 2020)

Fahre beide am besten mal Probe und schaue wodrauf Du dich wohler fühlst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (10. September 2020)

Bei dem Fahrprofil bist du bei den XC Fully schon richtig, so dass Spaß aufkommt. Ob nun 100mm oder 120mm nötig sind ist einen Glaubensfrage ;-) Kann man ordentlich abgestimmt beides gut aufwärts und abwärts fahren.
Da du auch längere Touren vor hast, solltest du aber bedenken, dass nur eine Flasche an den Rahmen passt. Rest muss dann aus dem Trinkrucksack kommen.  
Gruß


----------



## Ivory_92 (10. September 2020)

Besten dank für eure Antworten.
Es ist grundsätzlich erstmal schwierig die für sich richtige Kategorie rauszufinden. Die Grenzen sind ja teilweise auch sehr fließend. Aber es freut mich das ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin.

Das mit dem Probefahren ist halt so eine Sache. Es wären schon einige Kilometer für mich. Aber auf anderen Seite versenkt man ja schon ein wenig Schotter.

Das mit der Trinkflasche ist für mich kein Problem, da ich immer mit Rucksack fahre und deshalb bin ich bei längeren Touren die Trinkblase gewöhnt.

Wie bereits oben beschrieben schaue ich z.Z. sehr auf das Gesamtgewicht. Aber je mehr ich darüber lese, desto mehr kommt in mir der Gedanke auf, dass es ähnlich wie beim Federweg eine Glaubensfrage ist bzw persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## XCRacer (10. September 2020)

Ich werfe mal das Bergamont Fastlane Team ins Rennen. Ehemaliger VK 4000€, bei Fahrrad XXL für unter 3000€.
Habe mir das Bike vor 3 Monaten gekauft und bin recht zufrieden.
Das angegebene Gewicht stimmt sogar annähernd.


----------



## Ivory_92 (10. September 2020)

Hatte ich mir schon ein paar mal angeschaut. An und für sich ein sehr solides Bike aber ich werde einfach mit der Farbkombination nicht warm. Aber bei dem Preis überlegt man schon mehrmals weil er so lukrativ ist.

Beim Rose war einfach so ein "Wow" Moment da. Aber davon allein sollte man sich nicht leiten lassen.


----------



## XCRacer (10. September 2020)

Bevor ich mich für das Bergamont entschied, war das Rose neben dem Bulls Wild Edge RS in der engeren Auswahl.
Bei dem Thrill Hill war das Hemmnis der Name. Als Mann möchte ich nicht mit einem Bike herum fahren, auf dem ROSE steht.


----------



## Ivory_92 (10. September 2020)

Stört mich persönlich garnicht aber ich versteh den Gedanken dahinter .

Ich habe  z bsp. noch das YT IZZO COMP , GIANT Trance 29 1 oder eben wie oben das Trek Fuel EX 8 XT in betracht gezogen. Aber diese sind alle ca 2 Kg schwerer wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## ziploader (6. Oktober 2020)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bei dem Thrill Hill war das Hemmnis der Name. Als Mann möchte ich nicht mit einem Bike herum fahren, auf dem ROSE steht.


Das ist doch nur Spass!?


----------

